# C2Motorsports 2.5L Low CR KIT **PRODUCT RELEASE** $399



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*C2Motorsports 2.5L 5cyl Low Compression Kit **RELEASE** $399*
After last weeks final testing and fitment of the protoype C2 SS spacer, C2 timing chain, and C2 chain tensioner (thread found here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4067380) we would like to introduce a complete, economical way to lower the CR in your 2.5L project. 
Over the years C2Motorsports has brought you performance-proven and cost-effective alternatives to low compression pistons, and copper gaskets which required machining of the motor for o-rings. We would like to offer all the necessary parts to lower the compression for the 2.5L in this simple pre-packaged kit.
*KIT INCLUDES*
C2 SS Spacer
OEM Crush Gaskets
OEM Head Bolts
C2 Timing Chain 
C2 Chain Tensioner Spacer
*Click Here to Purchase Online* 
*2.5L Product Pictures*

























_Modified by C2Motorsports at 1:15 PM 10-16-2008_


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 8:23 AM 10-24-2008_


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L Low CR KIT **PRODUCT RELEASE** $399 (C2Motorsports)*

Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good price too


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L Low CR KIT **PRODUCT RELEASE** $399 (C2Motorsports)*

is this for turbo rabbits only??? or can i buy this and put it in my n/a rabbit. will it need tuning if its installed ... kinda a noob..


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L Low CR KIT **PRODUCT RELEASE** $399 (bunnyhopin)*











_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_is this for turbo rabbits only??? or can i buy this and put it in my n/a rabbit. will it need tuning if its installed ... kinda a noob..









This would be for fitment on the new 2.5L motor.
There would be no value in adding this to a NON-Turbo car.....lowered compression would be geared for running higher boost.
C2


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports 2.5L Low CR KIT **PRODUCT RELEASE** $399 (C2Motorsports)*

i see thanx for clearing that up 4 me


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

if I already have the stg2 how much more boost could I run with this alone and how much would the updated tune be or would I be changing the boost mechanically and not need a tune


----------



## RabidHare (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

You would need the tune specific for stage 3. The cost for this is 500 or 250 if you already have stg 2


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

so I could run full stg3 on this. thats what I was hoping, still kinda paranoid about roasting a ring or bending a rod but this would mean I could afford stg3 a lot sooner


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

 

_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_so I could run full stg3 on this. thats what I was hoping, still kinda paranoid about roasting a ring or bending a rod but this would mean I could afford stg3 a lot sooner

This kit was designed to lower the compression ratio on the 2.5L motor in order to run more boost. We have tested this kit up to 15psi.


----------



## vw_dred (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

How strong is the factory head bolts - would it be the week point for higher boost? Are ARP studs even available for this motor?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (vw_dred)*

 


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_dred* »_How strong is the factory head bolts - would it be the week point for higher boost? Are ARP studs even available for this motor?


We have used the factory head bolts up to 25psi without issues. (http://www.ngpracing.com Rabbit Turbo 380whp/427wtq) I was talking to MJM Autohaus about this request last fall, and at that time ARP had NOT made the head studs yet, but I will check on that.
The main advantage to the ARP/RACEWARE head studs is the fact that they are not a strectch-bolt and therefore can be reused, and reused; whereas the factory bolts are a one-time use.
chris
c2




_Modified by C2Motorsports at 10:48 AM 1-26-2009_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Chris,
To do this DIY, would one need a "cam locking" tool?
such as >>> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4164699


_Modified by ~kInG~ at 1:34 PM 11-17-2009_


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
Rabbit Turbo 380whp/427wtq
_Modified by C2Motorsports at 10:48 AM 1-26-2009_

Oh my gawsh. 427 WHEEL torque?! 
Ok ok. So, does this 2.5L CR Kit work with 2007 year Rabbit?


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

sweet, just what we need to get things rolling around here. my understanding of head studs is not only are they reusable but don't stretch over time under high stress. another option including studs would be nice.


_Modified by kungfoojesus at 9:45 AM 11-17-2009_


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_Chris,
To do this DIY, would one need a "cam locking" tool?
such as >>> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4164699



YES

_Quote, originally posted by *conejoZING!* »_
Oh my gawsh. 427 WHEEL torque?! 
Ok ok. So, does this 2.5L CR Kit work with 2007 year Rabbit?


YES

_Quote, originally posted by *kungfoojesus* »_sweet, just what we need to get things rolling around here. my understanding of head studs is not only are they reusable but don't stretch over time under high stress. another option including studs would be nice.



At this time, our understanding is that only OEM head bolts are available
But yes, if ARP or RACEWARE were to make hi-tensile strength studs, they would be suggested


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 3:20 PM 11-17-2009_


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

looks cool, but planning on going to 9:1 with new pistons, costs a bit more but I don't want to give up quench. How much more timing do you think could be safely run by taking this route?


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

427 wheel torque Thunderbunny. Wow that's just crazy.








So, is this CR KIT intended for the C2 Motorsports Stage 3 in order to run more boost pressure?
I think there are now on the market the forged 2.5 internals...
Is Eurojet still going to release their turbo kit or is that not going to happen?


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (conejoZING!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conejoZING!* »_ Is Eurojet still going to release their turbo kit or is that not going to happen? 

Dude your on a C2 thread asking about a Eurojet turbo kit. Come on man.


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_
Dude your on a C2 thread asking about a Eurojet turbo kit. Come on man.

Ah yes, ah yes. Mad props C2 on making this so we can have more boost! Yeeaaa


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

couldnt you run lower compression pistons instead? like 8.5-1 compression.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (mk racer)*

I would think pistons would cost a lot more and you'd have to replace the head gasket anyway.


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

well yea, i know that, but you would lighten up the rotating assembly by having those pistons and some forged rods. the rods are a little under 600, and the pistons are 900. id rather go with the stronger internals if im gonna run more boost.


----------

